# Using line recovery distance X reel revolutions to compute distance?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Today I test cast my new Akios USA Fusion 15 reel at the beach. After the cast, I counted 140 spool revolutions to bring in the weight.

Question: How accurate is computing distance using line recovery distance X number of revolutions? Using this method, I test cast an 8 oz sinker 401' (34.4" X 140 ÷ 12 = 401').

Also, how do reel manufacturers list their reels line recovery distance? My concern is that 1 revolution of the spool empty is not the same distance in inches as a measuring this distance with a full spool of line.

Sandcrab


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I think that you have answered your own question - not very depending upon the amount of line on the spool. Personally I beleive that the line retrieve rate quoted is for a full spool and not one that has been cast a resonable distance.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Led

Thanks. The bottom line is that this method is not accurate for measuring distances cast. Back to casting over ground for me!


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I walk the distance and use a Nikon digital rangefinder.


----------



## annanikolson (May 31, 2021)

My husband usually uses Vortex rangefinder.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Sandcrab said:


> Today I test cast my new Akios USA Fusion 15 reel at the beach. After the cast, I counted 140 spool revolutions to bring in the weight.
> 
> Question: How accurate is computing distance using line recovery distance X number of revolutions? Using this method, I test cast an 8 oz sinker 401' (34.4" X 140 ÷ 12 = 401').
> 
> ...



You can get it closer if you carry along a cheap plastic caliper.
Measure the OD of the wrap before the cast, then after.
Count the actual spool revs. coming in, considering the reel ratio, and multiply by the mean diameter of the wrap.
For example ....
2" wrap to start = 6.28" cir.
1" wrap after cast = 3.14 cir.
Mean diameter = 1.5" = 4.71 cir. 
The reel has a 6.2:1 ratio.
So ...
140 Handle turns X 6.2 = 868 spool revs.
868 X Mean cir. 4.71" = 4088" / 12 = 341'
FWIW


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Arnav, that sounds better, but I think the average diameter would be skewed more towards that of a full spool for the very reason that the fuller the spool, the more line comes off per revolution. The top half of the filled spool diameter might contain 60-80% (a guess) of the line.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Matt Bizarro said:


> The top half of the filled spool diameter might contain 60-80% (a guess) of the line.


True, but using the mean diameter (cir) compensates for that ..... precisely.

BTW, Akios advertises 6.2:1 ratio, 34.4" retrieve per handle turn.
34.4" / 6.2 = 5.55" per spool rev / 3.14 = 1.77" diameter of line lay. 
Look to see where 1.77" diameter is on your spool and that is where the spec. is coming from.
In advertising the speed, faster is likely better. So I assume that 1.77" would be a full spool lay dia.
But, it may be an average from mid way ..... easy to check.
Cheers


----------

